# 2.0t gti oil filters



## 07veedub (Dec 4, 2008)

does anyone have a site to get an oil filter for an 07 vw gti from? i was wondering what kind i needed.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.germanautoparts.com
http://www.worldimpex.com
http://www.ecstuning.com
http://www.rapidparts.com
http://www.germanfilters.com
...and many many more.


----------



## 07veedub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

thanks for the web sites. what kind of filter is it? it it the paper cartridge kind or the regular metal can looking one?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (07veedub)*

cartridge
FYI, talk to your dealer. Mine sells them far cheaper than any online source I've found.


----------



## 07veedub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*

thanks for the suggestion i would have never thought to ask the dealership since they usually rape you on the price of everything lol i will check tomorrow


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

bcze1 - you must have a great dealership, mine charges 16.50 for oil filters, which is high.
i now use wix filters, which are generally a little cheaper, and excellent quality.
and yes, they are paper cartridge style filters.
OP- make sure that you have all the tools you need to change the oil if you've never done it before. i know not everyone happens to have a 36mm socket in their toolbox.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (AngryScientist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AngryScientist* »_bcze1 - you must have a great dealership, mine charges 16.50 for oil filters, which is high.
i now use wix filters, which are generally a little cheaper, and excellent quality.
and yes, they are paper cartridge style filters.
OP- make sure that you have all the tools you need to change the oil if you've never done it before. i know not everyone happens to have a 36mm socket in their toolbox. 

got mine for $11 yesterday. Since I buy a lot of parts there (dealership)--- they usually give me discounts.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (AngryScientist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AngryScientist* »_bcze1 - you must have a great dealership, mine charges 16.50 for oil filters, which is high.


Last one was $10.50+t, new crush washer included. Much better than $13.99 at Autozone.


----------



## 07veedub (Dec 4, 2008)

my dealer told me that they are $15. any other suggestions?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (07veedub)*

Try your local Autozone, Checker, etc. Most should have the Fram. Or the online store, but you likely won't find them less than $13 anywhere. Its not a cheap filter anywhere you go.


----------



## 07veedub (Dec 4, 2008)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_Try your local Autozone, Checker, etc. Most should have the Fram. Or the online store, but you likely won't find them less than $13 anywhere. Its not a cheap filter anywhere you go.

advance or autozone...also might want to print out pricing and see if the guy will match it...the one good thing about a slow economy is that stores are rethinking the way they treat you


----------

